# How many meal worms?



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I have had Shiloh for 3 weeks now and last night was the first time I gave her meal worms (its the flukers brand gourmet type) and she ate about 6 of them like she couldn't eat them fast enough and then I put 2 or 3 in her food dish and that's the first thung she went for.

Is that to many or should I let her eat what she wants?


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

I had heard two a day. I have live ones, may be differed for dried ones


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Freeze dried worms are more apt to cause issues because they have no moisture I wouldn't give more than 2 every 2-3 days. If you want to give more, switch to live. Then a daily worm would be fine. Even 2-3 depending on how her body handles them. The really important part is how her body handles them.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

These isnt freeze dried they're moist. But i wont let her eat so many anymore.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh, the canned ones. I use them too. I feed them the same as I would live. But be careful, they have a short shelf life. Even with 6 hedgies I haven't gotten through a whole can yet.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got them Thursday evening after I feed her a few I put them in the refrigerator like the can said to do.

How long do they usually last?


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

If you take them out of the fridge once a week and feed them they last a few weeks.

Depending on how many you have you could feed them some apples, veggies and other goodies, then freeze them. I usually do that with some so if I put some in with the food they don't crawl away before they get eaten. Just a idea.

Edit: I'm a moron, I just realized they are canned mealies lol!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I usually get 3-4 weeks out of the canned ones, assuming I didn't forget to put them back in the fridge.


----------

